# my latest pics... 56K KILLA!



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

somebody needs side skirts and I know it aint santa clause... nice car dag, whats DNM if you dont mind me asking


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

of course i dont mind James... D-N-M = Dag - n- Megie> (my gf's name)

yup... since i can find the SE skirts... i might go with the GTR front end and M3 skirts. but thats a loooooooong shot.


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

*tires*

holy new front tires 

i can see the nipples are still on it


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

^ I was just about to say the same thing.

She's looking really nice Dag. I will have to get some new pics @ the nissan met this month.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thanks Wayne... bro i cant wait for the meet. it looks like its gonna be BIG!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be there with my thong on and a big smile..... Well a big smile.. lol


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

no thong


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...nice Sunny ya got there


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

Nice ride, indeed!!!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

lookin great dag! nice


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------

